# What Do You Wear With A Seersucker Blazer?



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello all,

I just bought a blue BB seersucker blazer. What are some outfits that are appropriate? Can you wear it with khakis? 

Thanks!


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Khakis, tropical weight charcoal trousers or blue OC trousers.

As a side note, I'd avoid using the word outfit.

asfr


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

In addition to ASF's suggestions, I also sometimes like navy blue.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I might also add reds, but only in limited situations.

Also, just a note on terminology: a blazer is a specific kind of odd jacket (odd only meaning not intended to be matched with suit trousers): navy blue with brass buttons. What you have is a seersucker jacket (or odd jacket, or coat, or even sports coat.).

I guess technically, one could have a seersucker blazer: a jacket made in light, puckered cotton dyed in a solid navy blue with brass buttons. Hmmm...

Again, just technicalities that very few in the *real* world would care about.

JB


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes, you can wear it with khakis as well as all the other listed suggestions above. Due to seersucker being indicative of warm weather, I find it a bit incongruous to wear wool, grey flannels, etc. I've seen people do well will reds, khakis, whit/off white (rarer) etc. in both trousers and shorts (reds, alden 986's pop to mind). Blue, for some reason doesn't really jump out at me as a likely choice for me personally, but seersucker's easy for me as I've always had a 2 piece suit since graduating from my seersucker short pants as a kid. Seersucker is casual fabric that skirts the GTH air if worn at more reserved functions.

As ASF said, outfit- avoid that term here as a sartorial noun. It lends itself to the critical remarks that we get from the business casual crowd ("Oh, I see you've got your summer outfit on"). As a noun, I associate it with organizations most affected by RICO statutes- likely from reading too much James Ellroy. For me, "ensemble", "outfit", "look" all terms that are indicative of being over a sartorial line of foppishness that I have not quite crossed. I'm still uncomfortable with more than "clothes I like", but that's just me. RD, please don't mistake my pontificating on semantics as being at your expense or directed at you; I've never missed an opportunity to carry on about such things on the board. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

*Much Appreciated*

Thanks so much for all the good advice!


----------



## a.dickens (May 10, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> I guess technically, one could have a seersucker blazer: a jacket made in light, puckered cotton dyed in a solid navy blue with brass buttons. Hmmm...
> 
> JB


I saw a seersucker blazer, which fit your definition of such, at, of all places, The Gap a couple of months ago. It was a very appealing piece.


----------

